# The Hertz of Home Audio?



## celebration (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm running Hertz MLK 165s in my car and I'm in LOVE with the sound, super smooth sounding, natural, clear, dynamic, everything

In my home theater room, I'm running AV123 ELT525 towers, center, and rears, and a SVS PB10-NSD sub. After getting the Hertz in my car, it immediately made me want to upgrade my home audio.

Can anyone tell me which companies or models would sound similar to the Hertz MLK 165s for home audio?

My budget is about $1000 for towers, $400 for a center, and will get rears later.


----------



## Diamond Method (Jan 11, 2011)

NHT Classic line is right in that price range. I had the classic Twos for a while and they were the best sounding bookshelf speakers I've ever had in my possession. They fully disappear.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

It's DIY here

First thing to do is to try to fix that internal crossover

This is what ill do to my SF-2 when i have the time


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Diamond Method said:


> NHT Classic line is right in that price range. I had the classic Twos for a while and they were the best sounding bookshelf speakers I've ever had in my possession. They fully disappear.



Very nice, but the namesakes are even better...

Have a set of "Made in USA" SuperTwo's and Matching Super Center...

Yee...howdy, The garage speeks are a bit better though...circa 1981 A/D/S L810's.


IMHO, high end sound for mid level price would steer me toward Paradigm pretty much everytime. That is if you do not decide to build them yourself!!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

What do you use amp wise in the HT setup?

I purchased the MLK's for my car but I haven't installed them yet..... should be in there soon....

A EXCELLENT speaker for home stuff (music &/or HT) is Infinity's old Kappa line from the 90's. The emit tweeter is a great sounding tweeter but slightly on the bright side to some. These speakers can be had for $300-1000+ a pair depending on the model. Like the tests from back in the day I would still put them up against speakers costing up to $10,000 new, they are that good. Do a search for the kappa 8.1 & you can see what people say. 

I use Kappa 8.1's & they need a good 200 watts min to get them to sound good. These can be purchased for $400-800 usually. I use parasound amps to run them, they are much happier when I bi-amp the speakers, they each have a Parasound HCA-1500 so about 400w to each speaker. 

The larger kappa 9.1 needs probably 400w min & are usually $1000-1200 for the pair. This is a tricky speaker to power since the ohm load car drop well under 2 ohms..... thus this speaker isn't for everyone

The smaller 5.1, 6.1 & 7.1 are a LOT easier to drive so if you use the receiver to power them these would be a better option. My kappa 5.1's I purchased for about $300 shipped. I will either use these for center speakers when I redo the stand or put them in the back for rear surround. The kappa video can be purchased for $100-200.... I presently use two of these as my center speakers.

I would highly suggest looking for a set of these speakers somewhere & at least listen to them.


----------



## celebration (Nov 10, 2010)

Diamond Method - I've heard of NHT on avsforums but completely forgot about them. I see they use an aluminum tweeter. I've only used silk besides my Hertz MLKs which use something different I forgot, a mixture of sorts. The NHT Absolute Tower Speakers are right at my budget. Would you say they are more bright or warm or right in the middle?

basshead - Yeah I realized that lol, just didn't know where else to ask.

Complacent_One - Paradigm is definitely on my list of speakers to check out. Love the way they look, haven't heard one yet though.

I'm going to ask around some other places, will let you guys know what I decide on.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm real happy with my set up. All flush-mount wall speakers are NXG (2x NX W602 (L,R); 1x NXW525LCR (ctr); 2x NX-C52DVC (rear, ceiling). 2x Tru Audio TC1Sub. 

Not sure how their rep is on here. But, for me, great performance and certainly battle tested. My neighbors hate me.

http://nxgtechnology.com/nxg_customseries.html


----------



## celebration (Nov 10, 2010)

Viggen - I just have an Onkyo TX-SR707 for now, but I'm planning to get an Emotiva 3 channel amp in the future.

I've only listened to Infinity car speakers and I thought they were super bright. I would rather be on the warm side of things. I find the Hertz MLKs the slightest bit warm, if not directly in the center of being neutral. They are amazing. I have them on a Zapco Ref amp.

bmiller1 - I can't do in wall speakers at this time, and I think I actually prefer having big speakers that everyone can see lol


----------



## Diamond Method (Jan 11, 2011)

celebration said:


> Diamond Method - I've heard of NHT on avsforums but completely forgot about them. I see they use an aluminum tweeter. I've only used silk besides my Hertz MLKs which use something different I forgot, a mixture of sorts. The NHT Absolute Tower Speakers are right at my budget. Would you say they are more bright or warm or right in the middle?


Yeah, the aluminum tweets and non-ported woofers are their claim to fame I believe. They are extremely detailed, prolly on the bright side but not fatiguing. When I first hooked up my Twos and listened to Bjork and Tori Amos, it was a revelation in my personal SQ quest. Very holographic sound stage. Then the speakers _literally_ disappeared when I had to make my fiancee's car payment on short notice. I'm fixin to get a pair of Classic Threes and then be done with my home setup for life.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

celebration said:


> Viggen - I just have an Onkyo TX-SR707 for now, but I'm planning to get an Emotiva 3 channel amp in the future.
> 
> I've only listened to Infinity car speakers and I thought they were super bright. I would rather be on the warm side of things. I find the Hertz MLKs the slightest bit warm, if not directly in the center of being neutral. They are amazing. I have them on a Zapco Ref amp.


yea.... poor infinity.... once Harmon International took over they are junk..... the old stuff is still some of the best speakers out there. Some of the IRS speakers will rival speakers costing $100,000-200,000...... many claim are still the best speaker ever made. Try to find a kappa 6.1 or 7.1, they would run off your Onkyo & would sound great & can be purchased for under $500 for the pair. I do agree about preferring a warm sounding speaker.... that's what I have always preferred..... compared to the newer infinity stuff the old kappa emit tweeters would be on the warm side..... 

I went to a local shop & took a listen to paradighm & several other brands.... nothing has given me the urge to upgrade the speakers..... hoewer I do want a 500+ watt Bryston amp  that's going to be a while though


----------



## celebration (Nov 10, 2010)

Ever had any experience with PSB? They are Canadian I think. PSB - Image T6 - Tower Loudspeaker-Audio Advisor

Or Swan Divas? http://www.theaudioinsider.com/index.php?loudspeakers=original-swan-diva&cPath=21_22_21_30

Wish I could just get some more MLKs and build my own towers lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a Paradigm Reference and B&W 700 series and up fan. That said, the PSB's that made stereophile's A or B list recently really put them on the map. I'd love to hear Emotiva's floorstanders also.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## celebration (Nov 10, 2010)

I would LOVE some B&W speakers, but not sure about the aluminum tweets and I can't seem to find any used. The 700 series aren't on their website, I take it they discontinued them? Best Buy has some 600 series might go give them a listen.

Paradigm is on the top of my list to check out. Their speakers look cutting edge lol. I'm not familiar with their naming conventions yet though. Is reference one of their models?

Those Emotiva speakers are beasts. I would love to hear those. Maybe I can wait until this year's black Friday and hope for some good discounts  I know that is when I will be buying one of their amps...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Paradigm Reference was the mid-line comparable to maybe CM series B&W. Signature is their top line but the reference / studio series was fairly close but much less expensive. Paradigm might have changed up a bit. 

B&W 700 series replaced the CDM series. Just below the 800 series. Any in 700, cdm or 800 series will be excellent speakers and B&W's tweeters are among the best in the world.

Audiogon for used speaks by the way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wharfedale Diamond 10.1s are absolutely spectacular! Wharfedale made everything from the drivers to the crossover parts completely themselves.

Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 loudspeaker | Stereophile.com


----------



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

Try to find a used pair of VMPS towers. Excellent value for the dollar. I've had mine since 93 and they still impress me.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go check out HTGuide Forum - Missions Accomplished! for ideas. A lot of excellent designs there. I'm very partial to Jed's designs (Lineup series) as I have both D44, R44 as well as his Dynamic Series 4T/4CC


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are Jed's DIY kits (Revamped Dynamic series from the version I have)

It may be worth looking into the RS2T and RS2CC

Else, here are a few of his current products (Very prices but high end) .. and his archived products


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Here are Jed's DIY kits (Revamped Dynamic series from the version I have)
> 
> It may be worth looking into the RS2T and RS2CC
> 
> Else, here are a few of his current products (Very prices but high end) .. and his archived products


Wow, another speaker designer that knows what he's doing. Thumbs up to you man! Want to critique my crossover design for my line array?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Wow, another speaker designer that knows what he's doing. Thumbs up to you man! Want to critique my crossover design for my line array?


Unfortunately I don't have the software to model crossovers, or the tools to measure response for that matter...so until I get my software I won't be able to


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the software to model crossovers, or the tools to measure response for that matter...so until I get my software I won't be able to


So what have you used on the speakers in the page you listed?

I don't claim to be an expert on the topic, but I've been around enough to know that a good crossover is crucial. 

I've been designing my first crossover recently, and so long as my numbers are correct, this should be one badass sounding speaker. 12 driver line array with a high sensitivity tweeter. I've had a lot of good feedback on this and if my summed response prediction is correct on the drivers, the second crossover network I posted should be perfect. 

Please critique my first crossover - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So what have you used on the speakers in the page you listed?
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert on the topic, but I've been around enough to know that a good crossover is crucial.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not the designer of those. That's Jed - he's very well known in the DIY community. I was just referring him to those. I am however getting into speaker design and will be procuring a setup at home to test drivers and design systems.

Crossover is the most critical part of any speaker system. Until anyone understands that, building a good system will be a shot in the dark.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Oh, I'm not the designer of those. That's Jed - he's very well known in the DIY community. I was just referring him to those. I am however getting into speaker design and will be procuring a setup at home to test drivers and design systems.
> 
> Crossover is the most critical part of any speaker system. Until anyone understands that, building a good system will be a shot in the dark.


Lol, I'm not sure if you understood. I designed that crossover in the thread I listed, myself. I have the software, and I had other people get the measurements for the drivers with regard to frequency response, and I have my own Dayton WT3 that I used to get the impedance measurements and exact, broken-in T/S parameters.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Lol, I'm not sure if you understood. I designed that crossover in the thread I listed, myself. I have the software, and I had other people get the measurements for the drivers with regard to frequency response, and I have my own Dayton WT3 that I used to get the impedance measurements and exact, broken-in T/S parameters.


I meant of the designs I posted links to


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> I meant of the designs I posted links to


Ah, ok. Cool!

Sent from my HTC Awesome using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if you are looking for towers on the traditional side but I would like to suggest a pair of carver al-iii or if you can find a pair of Carver amazings....4 12" and 48" ribbon I believe per speaker.
Of or a pair Martin Logan's...used of course. Those would definitely disappear and all three passes the "wife" approval for living room placement.


----------

